# New Owner of a 2003 745i. Love it but...



## focush2 (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a couple of questions.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.

I just purchased my first BMW through a broker/dealer. A beautiful 03 745i with 43k miles on it.

My questions:

1) I just found out that my vehicle was a trade assist vehicle. After further review of this term, I understand it is just clever verbiage to hide lemons. Now I am really disappointed and unsure what to do. I do not recognize any problems yet and the car drives perfect (in my opinion)... I was told by the broker/dealer that the previous owner ran into financial problems and BMW financial helped get him into something less costly. Should I be concerned? 

2) My dealer also informed me that their key reader record shows no previous owner on the car, so I am eligible to purchase the "full-maintenance" extended warranty. Is this correct? Since the car has the 100k warranty and the fact that it is trade assist vehicle... I am thinking it is a good idea. Any knowledge here would be appreciated.

3) I scheduled service in the next couple of weeks, but I want to give the car a really good once-over. The dealer said they do not solicit or upgrade service calls, but rather I have to point out issues and they will look into them. Does anyone have a list or recommendations to point out for 745i with 43k on it?

3) I also want to add satellite radio to this car. Since the 03's are not prewired for this... what are others doing to get a clean install of an aftermarket radio? Or do I have any other options? 

I really do look forward to any replies on this. Many thanks in advance!


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

focush2 said:


> I have a couple of questions.... Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> I just purchased my first BMW through a broker/dealer. A beautiful 03 745i with 43k miles on it.
> 
> ...


First off, congrats and welcome to the 'fest!:thumbup:

1) If that is the case, then no you shouldn't be concerned.

2) Yes, buy the full maintenance for 6 years or 100k miles, you won't regret it as these cars get costly to maintain.

3) If you bought it from the dealer it should have been checked over before they sold it to you. If it was a private party car I wouldn't worry about anything breaking if nothing is broken as of yet. If you really want to, take it to a good independent local BMW shop and have them look it over.

4) I don't think you can install a sat radio in your car unless you completely rewire the whole car. Does it have Logic 7? If so, that makes things really difficult, if it doesn't, then it's not as difficult, but still a PITA.


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

Congrats...get the warranty and have it checked out and have fun with it.


----------



## triggerhappy1 (Nov 26, 2006)

the extended warranty is great i bought a 2004 745Li and my driver side headlight was flickering so they have to replace the whole housing but since thats under warranty it saved me like 1+ grand


----------



## chowan24 (Jan 3, 2006)

Don't worry about the trade assist. BMW has took that vehicle and fixed what that had to. Inturn, you got it at a reduced cost. hey, as long as you have a warranty your good. I'm at 68K miles and i just bring her back she's CPO'd. I have all new everything. Transmission, NAV DVD, computers, gas components, and the list goes on and on. Best of all it cost me zero. Jeesh, BMW is even replacing my headlights, and parking lights....


----------



## crvtt (May 29, 2006)

Regarding the trade assist, yes I would be worried. Personally I think that BMW trade assisted the car to help a person out of financial trouble is one of the biggest loads of dealer BS I've heard for some time. To a person not familiar with the business, I'm sure that sounds like a logical answer, but I'm almost certain that's not the case. Why would BMW Financial take the car back and let someone buy a cheaper car? If someone gets in over their head with a car they have two choices. 1. Quit paying and have it repo'd. 2. Trade it in AT A DEALER and buy a cheaper car and roll the negative equity into the cheaper car. Imagine telling your mortgage company that you can't afford your house anymore so how's about they just let you out of that one and let you slip into something a little more in your price range. And of course you expect them to do it willingly and out of the kindness of their hearts and with no negative effects on you. 

BMW Financial is in the loan business, not the car business. Trading cars in is left to the dealers that are independently owned and operated. If BMW trade assisted to help people out of financial trouble, then there'd be no reason for anyone to ever have negative equity on their car. Just call up BMW Financial and ask them to take your car back since it'll help you out a bunch.

Trade Assist is just what you think it is, a way out of the Lemon Law. If BMW can buy back cars on "goodwill" and sell them at auction as trade assist with NON BRANDED titles, BMW will get more money for those car at auction because the cars do not have branded titles. If they have to sell Lemon Law cars with branded titles, their cars will fetch less money at auction. BMW is in business to make money, not to help people out of financial trouble. 

Now if your dealer told you it was a trade assist BEFORE you bought and you paid less than you would have it were not a trade assist, then you saved money and don't worry about it. If you paid a fair market value assusming you bought a legit car, then you should be


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

Before we got our car I called a dealer with the VIN and he told me all of the codes the car had on it, meaning when it went into the shop anything done with it was noted N the system so that helped to know what went on with the car before we got it. 

Maybe that's something you can check into?


----------



## Vader745 (Apr 15, 2004)

I bought a 2002 trade assist 745i in April of 2004 with 16,000 miles on it.

I bought the 100K maintenance warranty on it.

I am now at 82000 miles and love the car. Also thankful I bought the full maintenance.


----------



## focush2 (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks guys for all your replies, and the warm welcome. I really do love the car. I seem to keep sneaking in the garage and taking peeks all the time. In fact, it just had it's first car wash today and looks better than ever. It has taken some time adjusting to being so low to the ground (I had an LX 470 for the last 4 years) but think that is something that I can easily overcome 

I did get all the service codes and researched them (Thanks to http://fritzdooley.com/bmw/)

All the codes are for minimal things like oil, broken ashtray, broken drinkholder in the back, brakes, etc.

There is one code I could not find details for: 64007777MP -- Any help here would be great.

Also, these are the only three codes that stand out:

641122115RT (seat heating, permanent Failure) 
_These work very well... so I am not sure what happened here_

6590011500 (navigation equipment permanent malfunction)
_again, this works like a charm._

6135920200 (various electrical problems)
_nothing seen as of yet._

Overall, this car was a really great deal and I feel a lot more comfortable now that I researched the history in depth. Unless that mystery code above means the engine dropped or something to that extent, I feel like I did the right thing. The car does have the New Vehicle Warranty until 10/09 or 100k... but I think I will also purchase the Full Maintenance Extended warranty. What is everyone else's dealers charging them for this. (Mine wants $1200)

Again, thanks for the warm welcome... this site is an awesome place for information and it is because of it's users.


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

focush2 said:


> Overall, this car was a really great deal and I feel a lot more comfortable now that I researched the history in depth. Unless that mystery code above means the engine dropped or something to that extent, I feel like I did the right thing. The car does have the New Vehicle Warranty until 10/09 or 100k... but I think I will also purchase the Full Maintenance Extended warranty. What is everyone else's dealers charging them for this. (Mine wants $1200)
> 
> Again, thanks for the warm welcome... this site is an awesome place for information and it is because of it's users.


I found this, it might help http://www.bimmerfest.com/172984


----------



## 03745Li-chicago (Oct 15, 2006)

focush2 said:


> There is one code I could not find details for: 64007777MP -- Any help here would be great.
> .


Not sure what the code means - however, any code that ends with MP usually indicates its part of the vehicles routine maintenance program (hence MP). so i wouldnt be too worried with that one.

congrats on the car


----------



## hbaird (Sep 6, 2006)

*Maintance Warranty Pricing*

I have seen that $1,200 maintenance warranty price on this Board before, and it sounds really good to me. I called three BMW dealers in this metro area. One wanted $1,720, another wanted $1,599 and a third said "after speaking with the sales manager" that they would "knock $100 off" their normal price of $1,695. I also have a 2003, which also has about 43k on the clock. Good luck, and take the warranty.


----------



## destro23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Definatly get the warranty!!! my 645 just went in for rough idle and came out with the whole top 1/2 of the motor replaced because of misfire on cyl 5 & 6... $3000 in parts alone!!!!


----------



## WaynesNside (Nov 20, 2006)

destro23 said:


> Definatly get the warranty!!! my 645 just went in for rough idle and came out with the whole top 1/2 of the motor replaced because of misfire on cyl 5 & 6... $3000 in parts alone!!!!


WOW :yikes:


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

focush2 said:


> Thanks guys for all your replies, and the warm welcome. I really do love the car. I seem to keep sneaking in the garage and taking peeks all the time. In fact, it just had it's first car wash today and looks better than ever. It has taken some time adjusting to being so low to the ground (I had an LX 470 for the last 4 years) but think that is something that I can easily overcome


really :yikes:

I think LX470 redefines the comcept of luxury SUV...with its silky smooth quiet ride sometimes u jus feel like you can drive for days in that thing! i always take it on long road trips :thumbup:

wat year was yours?


----------



## asci01 (Jun 1, 2006)

focush2 said:


> I was told by the broker/dealer that the previous owner ran into financial problems and BMW financial helped get him into something less costly.


:rofl:

I agree with crvtt. That is the biggest bull crap I've heard from a dealer. Boy, they're getting so creative.

Anyway, congrats on your new car. Enjoy it !


----------

